

Ask HN: Can you Please Please Please recommend a reputable iOS ebook developer? - hanadave

I've been getting strung along and shafted by a programmer on Elance for 7 months now and paid out over $2500 for him completing milestones for work. Even still I don't have a finished product and I've been thinking to just call our relationship a loss and start over. I have all the assets completed for a fantastic iOS interactive ebook (with animation pngs and voice &#38; music files) and want to know if anyone has recommendations or success stories with app developers. &#60;Thanks for your help!&#62;
======
atilimcetin
Hi hanadave,

I can suggest you an experienced interactive ebook developer. Can you reach me
from <http://www.giderosmobile.com/about> ?

